# So why do they call them GOATS?



## GToDrum (Feb 25, 2005)

Hello i am a proud owner of an `05 Phantom Black GTO, i was just wondering why exactly do we call our GTO's "Goats", whats the story?. Thanks. :cheers


----------



## toyotatom (Nov 14, 2004)

I was wondering that myself a goat is such a repulsive creature, and this car is anything but repulsive


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2005)

*Goats*

BACK IN THE DAY MUSCLE CAR DAYS LATE 60'S EARLY 70'S GTOS WERE CALLED A GOAT BECAUSE A GOAT WILL EAT ANYTHING. arty: arty: THINK ABOUT IT IN
RACE CAR TERMS A CAR THAT WOULD EAT ANYTHING WOULD BE GOOD!
THUS THE TERM GOAT OR GTO, BUT A GOAT HATES YELLOW AND WOUNT
EAT CHEESE!


----------



## GToDrum (Feb 25, 2005)

*Goats*

Wow thats a pretty wierd term to relate to a fast car, i could just say my car is like "A MOnster!" meaning like it's extremely fast. But Goat because it will eat anything is pretty wierd, they could at least say something like "Shark" that's aggressive and a little more scarier than a Goat hehe. But if ya can't beat them...join them. :cheers


----------



## EdwardC (Oct 8, 2004)

Early on, Pontiac tried to promote a tiger theme for the GTO. Then they tried calling it "the great one" which is about the stupidest advertising pitch to ever come out of Detroit. In the end, the lowly goat became the preferred designation.


----------



## MtnGoat (Dec 31, 2004)

I always thought that it came from trying to pronounce the letters G T O as a word. Back in the 60s some used to say it meant Gas, Tires, & Oil. My first car was a '67 GTO, and in the beginning I used to hate the name goat. But it grew on me.

As EdwardC stated, Pontiac pushed the GTO as a Tiger, GeeTO Tiger came up a lot although sometimes they would use Tiger to reference any Pontiac. Eventually they gave in and used "The Goat" in advertising. Like: "The goat that preferes asphalt to tin."


----------



## GTOJon (Jan 25, 2005)

I remember my dad telling me about his 1969 GTO Judge, it was that orange-ish color, and a manual trans., that people used to say GTO meant Get (your) Tools Out. :lol:


----------



## vrb747 (Dec 25, 2004)

i always thought the hood scoops for some of the goats (including the 2005s) looked like a goat's nostrils  Then again, my parents had yet to meet when original goat came out !! Ignorance is bliss.


----------



## PhantomTiger (Feb 15, 2005)

Well, I prefer the Tiger (can you tell  )..although the Goat may eat them all, the Tiger is meaner and faster than a goat...I know we called them goats when we cruised and street raced back in the Van Nuys days, but I will stick with the Tiger !!


----------



## Ultramatic (Jan 7, 2005)

*How the Goat got it's name...*

Say the letters GTO as fast as you can for
twenty times....near the end it will sound like the word "goat"

Gotta Love It!


----------



## Kochilin (Jan 11, 2005)

*G.o.a.t.*

G.O.A.T. = Greatest Of All Time


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

This one worked for me as a kid in my 67;

Get Tickets Often


----------



## Banana Goat (Jan 2, 2005)

I always thought it was from just jumbling the G-T-O around and you sorta come up with goat, never heard the 'it eats anything' before but sounds good to me. Anything is better than FORD, or Found On Road Dead. Ford guys will tell you it means First On Race Day and I'll agree, first to break :lol: . PONTIAC was an acronym for something but I can't remember what... it was funny though.


----------



## Tom (Nov 1, 2004)

Poor
Old
Nut
Thinks
It's
A
Caddy

Cleaned up a bit


----------



## stucker (Sep 22, 2004)

I've heard a few of these:

F*cker Only Roles Downhill

Fixed Or Repaired Dailly

I always though people tried to say GTO as a word and eventually got "Goat", but I also like the "It eats anything" theory.


----------



## smckullie (Feb 22, 2005)

*Hmmm..*

I have to disagree with all of you.

My Mom had a Goat back in the day and she told me that it stood for Gas-Oil-And-Tires, because that's all you had to give them and they'd survive them, but the piece of **** didn't survive the other day when I ran it into a ****ing pole after sliding in mud and ice and rock and gravel and ripped the front end off.  (Yeah, That smile was HIGHLY sarcastic)


----------



## cyborg512 (Jan 13, 2005)

you guys got most of them already, but GTO is only 1 letter short of GOAT(albeit rearranged), they will eat damn near anything (my old '69 used to eat Mustangs and SS Chevelles for lunch, dinner and midnight snacks), they're stubborn and refuse to give in until beaten, tough, sure footed (gotta have traction or ya lose) and very territorial. And *I* never had to Get my Tools Out, except once (also the upgrade I did to carb and ignition) to replace the ONLY part that failed on the car in the 2-3 years I owned it. $2.15 for a clutch crossshaft that finally snapped after the previous 10 years of clutching the car. I love goats!

cy

p.s. I no longer have a tiger in my tank or paws that dig into the asphalt, but times change.


----------



## bsmcall (Sep 11, 2004)

C racked
H ead
E very
V alve
R attles
O il
L eaks
E very
T ime

Just thought, even though it's off topic, it was still appropriate.


----------



## Mikey (Feb 16, 2005)

Great enlightenment from all the answers. I thought it was just an easy nickname. But to tell the truth, and I hope I don't seem to be an old stiff, but I don't like the name, and won't call my baby a goat. My children, on the other hand...


----------



## Vader953 (Nov 21, 2004)

another vote here for GOAT coming from rearranging the letters. My mom had one in high school, and said the guys (who she got TONS of respect from) told her that's where it came from.


----------

